# installer ubuntu en mode console : mode d'emploi



## troudball (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous 
Je voulais savoir s'il est possible d'installer ubuntu en mode console à partir de mac os X? sinon en mode console tout court? si oui comment démarrer en mode console?
Merci d'avance 
A+


----------



## FjRond (11 Janvier 2006)

Je réponds juste à la deuxième question.
On peut démarrer en mode single-user en appyant sur Pomme + S au démarrage. Ou bien le mode console proprement dit en inscrivant « >console » dans le champ nom de la fenêtre de login. Il faut évidemment avoir sélectionné ouverture de session par nom et mot de passe dans les options du compte.
Mais je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'installer Ubuntu de cette manière. Ça me paraît assez peu probable, puisque cela suppose le démarrage de Mac OS X sur un disque HFS+.


----------



## troudball (12 Janvier 2006)

Salut Fjrond et merci pour ta contrib 
Tu as l'air de bien t'y connaitre, en fait j'ai posé cette question car je n'arrive pas à installer ubuntu de manière standard (Cd d'install + "C" au démarrage)... Peut-etre pourrais-tu aller jeter un coup d'oeil à la discution suivante que j'ai créée et qui résume mon problème : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3596345#post3596345

Merci d'avance 
A+
Brice


----------

